# LF information on DIY CO2 set up.



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am new to the CO2 use. I have watched many videos on you tube. The unfortunate part is that the ingredients seem to vary. So I ask all that do there own CO2. How big a container should I be using for best production of CO2? What is the best mixture of ingredients and what ingredients do you use. Sugar should it be white or brown or does it matter? Yeast for sure. How about baking soda?

Thank you all in advance for your great advice.

Paul


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I used yeast and sugar before. Not worth it and you will use lots of sugar. You will feel guilty of wasting food and the co2 is not constant. I bougght a co2 tank and happy about it since.



sunshine_1965 said:


> I am new to the CO2 use. I have watched many videos on you tube. The unfortunate part is that the ingredients seem to vary. So I ask all that do there own CO2. How big a container should I be using for best production of CO2? What is the best mixture of ingredients and what ingredients do you use. Sugar should it be white or brown or does it matter? Yeast for sure. How about baking soda?
> 
> Thank you all in advance for your great advice.
> 
> Paul


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

If you are on a budget and dont want to spend about 250 bucks for a full tank and regulator... the next best thing would be a DIY paintball co2 regulator... works just as close as a full tank and regulator but not as pricy...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...g-13/basic-guide-carbon-dioxide-81/#post70487

compiled a list of common mixes. As for brands of yeast, it doesn't matter, the thing to remember is this:
bread yeast + pinch of baking soda
or
champagne/wine yeast (NO BAKING SODA)


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks to all whom answered. Neven you are a genius. I will try the jello recipe. Can you buy champagne/wine yeast in bulk?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I had to go to a micro brewery to pick up packets of champagne yeast. I couldn't find it any where else.


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeast is readily available in Save On. My only advice is don't buy the big bottle as you will most likely switch to pressurized CO2, given the chance, as the DIY CO2 can be frustrating at times. Aside from making sure you have the correct mix of yeast, baking soda, sugar and sometimes Jello, you also have to contend with making sure there are no leaks in the bottle or the tubes. 2 months of doing DIY was enough to push me to invest in a used pressurized CO2 system.

Good luck


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

in the wine making isle at pricesmart and save on foods, you can find small packets of yeast that are normally a buck each


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

I use traditional yeast. 1 1/2 cups of sugar, 3/4 teaspoon of yeast, and fill the bottle up about 2/3 of the way or to the top of the label. Let the yeast activate in a small amount of warm water and a pinch of sugar before you add it to the bottle. However it is inconsistent, the CO2 rate tends to decrease slowly over about 2 weeks until it stops. Better than nothing though


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

so I don't have to keep replenishing the yeast that's in the reactor bottle, I would drain about 3/4 of the bottle and fill it up with tap water again + 1 1/2 cups of sugar, just before the system stops producing CO2 (approx. 8 days after being set up). As yeast are live micro-organisms, they're supposed to continue to multiply.


----------

